# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Đến với Hà Lan không vì hoa tulip

## dulichnt

Nhắc đến Hà Lan, có thể bạn sẽ nghĩ ngay đến một thành phố rực rỡ với những cánh đồng hoa trải dài bất tận. Nhưng Hà Lan vẫn còn một hình ảnh khác mà bạn chưa biết, đó là hình ảnh của những... chiếc xe đạp!

Trước nhà ga tàu hỏa nào cũng có một bãi để xe đạp rộng thênh thang, và bao giờ cũng có cả một "biển" xe đạp ở đấy. Dường như là phần lớn họ đều dùng cùng một loại xe đạp, rất bình thường và giản dị, cái xe đạp mà người Đức gọi đơn giản là "xe đạp Hà Lan".


Venlo là một thành phố nhỏ, có khoảng 90.000 dân, nằm cạnh biên giới với Đức (ranh giới của thành phố cũng là biên giới với nước Đức). Thuế ở 2 nước khác nhau nên có một số mặt hàng mà ở Hà Lan giá rẻ hơn ở Đức, thí dụ như xăng, cà phê hay sô cô la. Vì thế mà người Đức ở vùng biên giới rất thích sang đây mua sắm, đến mức thành phố có tên là "thành phố mua sắm của người Đức".


Cửa hàng mua sắm ở Đức không được phép mở cửa vào ngày chủ nhật, trừ những dịp đặc biệt hay nằm trong phạm vi của ga tàu hỏa và cảng hàng không. Láng giềng Venlo vì thế tháng nào cũng cho phép mở cửa bán 1 - 2 ngày chủ nhật. Những ngày đó mà người Đức sang Venlo chắc là dẫm chân nhau mà đi.


Venlo rất xứng đáng với tên đấy. Bãi đỗ ô tô đầy xe mang biển số Đức. Thành phố rất đông người, rất nhộn nhịp và dường như là những người đi mua sắm đều nói tiếng Đức cả. Tuy đông nhưng đường phố rất sạch sẽ và không ồn ào, không hề có tiếng kêu nhau í ới.


Nằm ngay đầu con phố dành riêng cho người đi bộ là một cửa hàng rất nổi tiếng, có cái tên rất dài dòng là "2 anh em Venlo", chuyên bán cà phê và các thứ hàng khác mà người Đức hay mua. Cửa hàng có mấy mươi năm nay rồi. Ông bạn đồng nghiệp biết gia đình tôi mướn căn nhà nghỉ ở gần đây dặn dò ngay "có thời gian nhớ tạt vào "2 anh em Venlo" để mua cà phê, giá rất rẻ"! Và quả thật là cà phê rẻ hơn Đức rất nhiều.


Venlo có lịch sử rất lâu đời, thời La Mã đã có 1 làng nhỏ ở đây. Thế nhưng sau khi người La Mã lui về phía Nam, nhiều người dân cũng đã bỏ đi và Venlo lại chìm vào trong bóng tối của lịch sử. Sau đó, thành phố được nhắc đến lần đầu tiên trong các văn kiện trong thế kỷ 11. Tuy có lịch sử lâu đời nhưng không thấy ngôi nhà cổ nào trong khu phố dành riêng cho người đi bộ, chỉ có tòa thị chính với 2 tháp cao không đều nhau được xây từ 1597 đến 1601.

----------


## sting123

bao j HN mình mới đẹp đc như vậy nhỉ? cứ tình trạng này chắc phải đợi đến đại lễ 2000 năm nữa mất

----------


## Mituot

Sầm uất nhộn nhịp thật
Nhìn đường phố mà thấy mê

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Chà được đi xe đạp ở đây thật là tuyệt
Vừa thân thiện môi trường lại bồi dưỡng sức khỏe
Thành phố lãng mạn

----------


## bunocnong

Đến với Hoa tulip mà chả thấy cái ảnh hòa nao .^^!!!!!!

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Thành phố này nhìn văn minh thật
HL đúng là nhiều thứ hấp dẫn ko kém gì hoa tuylip ^^

----------


## showluo

Ngoài hoa tuylip ra thi HL còn rất nhiều thứ để khám phá và tìm hiểu

----------


## phamchung

Văn minh này thì nhiều nước trên thế giới cũng được vậy thôi.Đến Hà Lan mà không ngắm hoa tulip là phí của zời bạn ạh

----------

